# Oops! I did it again!



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

OK, so I stopped by the feed store "just to see" what they had. I didn't expect much, since another feed store near me said they weren't going to receive any more chicks until Spring. But I stopped by this place... and they had chicks!

So I bought 2 Barred Rocks & 3 Americaunas! They look to be about a week or two old. I'm excited! But I can't believe I did it. I told myself I'd be content with the 10 we had. 

I've got them inside the house in a cardboard box with hay in the bottom. The kids and I love holding them, just as we did the first group of chicks (4 months ago!

Now to tell my hubby what I've done! LOL


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Wish I was you! How great is that?!?! Hope hubby doesn't spoil the fun. Congrats in your new acquisition.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

How exciting. I wish I could get away with a few more too


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

im getting 3 more in january. or i should say im adopting 3 more.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Boy, chicken math sure got you good didn't it!  You could just tell your hubby that it was the stork's fault. They were there at your doorstep in that nice little box!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Boy, chicken math sure got you good didn't it!  You could just tell your hubby that it was the stork's fault. They were there at your doorstep in that nice little box!


Funny thing is I don't think the husband would care. We are in 'town' and we have ordinances of how many birds per size of your lot. We are maxed out at 12, most of my neighbors wouldn't care, but of course there is always one that will give you trouble.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Do like I did, just tell hubby you picked up some chicken on the way home. Then show him the fuzzes!! Too stinking funny!!!!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, turns out he still loves me! He just smiled when he saw what I did. (The kids showed him before I could *tell* him.)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Do like I did, just tell hubby you picked up some chicken on the way home. Then show him the fuzzes!! Too stinking funny!!!!





Happeesupermom said:


> Well, turns out he still loves me! He just smiled when he saw what I did. (The kids showed him before I could *tell* him.)


You married better than I did. Good for you!


----------

